# What do you think is wrong with Modern Horror Novels?



## Daniel Malone (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like to know what everyone thinks of modern horror fiction novels?


----------



## daisydaisy (Jun 3, 2006)

There's nothing 'wrong' with modern horror novels.  There's still some wonderful stuff out there.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah i agree, theres always crap out there but theres always good stuff. Although dont go looking for King's new stuff, I dont think any one dares  to tell him how bad hes become. 

Pity.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 3, 2006)

I think King sells because of his name and reputation. I haven't read a modern King novel, but all of the old stuff.


----------



## Kane (Jun 3, 2006)

The last King book I read was The Dark Tower.  I thought it was fine.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 3, 2006)

King is still the modern "King" of horror, but I have read that horror sells are down since the 80's and 90's. 

I just wondered why?


----------



## Kane (Jun 3, 2006)

Did you compare the decline in horror sales with the sales of other types of books?  IS it just horror that is declining or is it all types of books?


----------



## blademasterzzz (Jun 4, 2006)

Horror is nothing to fantasy, the whole genre seems to be solemnly held up by poor George R R Martin.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 4, 2006)

I am asking about horror. I am sure every genre has its peaks and valleys. It just seemed horror was more popular in the past.


----------



## zallan (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting bored of Stephen King now... _The Cell_ doesn't sound so promising. I guess anything related to the modern real world is horror, because that's life, heheh.


----------



## Addison (Jun 18, 2006)

The principle problem with the genre altogether is the disconcerting lack of subtlety as entertained by its practitioners. 

Another point to consider is that there is no longer any real understanding of the difference between "terror" and "horror".


----------



## Mike C (Jun 19, 2006)

Addison said:
			
		

> Another point to consider is that there is no longer any real understanding of the difference between "terror" and "horror".



Or "Horror" and "schlock" or "gorefest".


----------



## Addison (Jun 19, 2006)

> Or "Horror" and "schlock" or "gorefest".


 
Quite right - hence my first comment.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 23, 2006)

CNN reporting on the iraq war and the bush administration calling americans traitors for wanting to find the truth.

Thats enough horror.


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 23, 2006)

I will tell you the real horror-America doesn't have its own house in order, so how do we justify fixing everyone else's?


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jun 30, 2006)

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> Horror is nothing to fantasy, the whole genre seems to be solemnly held up by poor George R R Martin.


 
And the growing stature of Steven Erickson


----------



## Daniel Malone (Jun 30, 2006)

There are good modern horror novels on the shelves, but most popular is the drama/mystery genres.


----------



## IamLegend (Jul 13, 2006)

A raging lack of originality could be a major cause. It seems that with modern horror there's very few authors with new and authentic ideas these days. You'll have someone write a "horror" novel with ideas seemingly penned years ago by someone with the likes of King, just slightly altered for modern use.


----------



## andreaypich (Jul 29, 2006)

It's all about religious thrillers now :-o


----------



## Banzai (Jul 30, 2006)

In Stephen King's defence, his Dark Tower series is very good, although I suppose it isn'h horror so much as...weird...which could be horror in itself, I suppose. I haven't read The Cell yet, or any other of his more modern 'horror' books, but he can definitely still write.


----------

